# Hi all



## Steve (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've read some great stuff on this forum and wanted to get a bit more involved. I am an English graduate and like virtually all types of writing. I love reading the work of others, regardless of what stage it's at. I hope to submit some of my own stuff eventually too!


----------



## terrib (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice to have you, Steve...love the Grinch, btw...lol


----------



## Nickie (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Steve.


Nickie


----------

